# Hashimoto's Success Stories?



## Kharen

Hi, all!

Anyone have or know someone with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis (common cuase of hypothyroidism) who went on to have a successful pregnancy?

I was recently diagnosed with Hashi after years of thinking I was just hypothryroid, and I have worked myself into a tizzy reading all the research about the connection between the antithyroid antibodies of Hashi and greater risk of miscarriage.

I'll be TTC in about a year, and I am nervous.

Thanks for any help or advice!
K

P.S. I may cross-post this ... hope that's okay.


----------



## LisaG

Ok, well first off I'd suggest taking a big exhale







. Plenty of women have had successful pregnancies with Hashimoto's - and I plan on joining them







.

I think the big thing to keep in mind with any autoimmune process is to minimize stress to the immune system and do all you can to bolster your immune system. Some of the reading I've done shows a link between subclinical gluten intolerance and Hashimoto's. Gluten intolerance & Hashimoto's I know that I have sensitivities to grains and dairy so this was good motivation for me to make changes in my diet. I also have looked at doing things to enhance gut health since our intestines are such a huge part of our immune system. Things like digestive enzymes and probiotics are helpful for enhancing the health of our guts. Minimizing or eliminating sugar is also a good idea. Overall I've found that this is a good reminder to me that I need to take extra good care of myself - get enough sleep, process emotional stuff as it comes up, eat well most of the time, exercise, all of the things that are life enhancing become extra important when we're dealing with autoimmune things.

This site has a wealth of information on all thyroid conditions. I highly recommend it. Thyroid Website

I'd also like to add that yes a miscarriage is difficult and hard and heartbreaking, but you do survive it. You do get through it, you do go on. In a very life altering way my miscarriage was an incredible gift. For me, the most difficult life experiences seem to bring the biggest growth. And I am so grateful I received this growth before becoming a mother. As strange as that may sound, that has been my experience.

As an aside, I wasn't aware of the increased risk of mc with Hashimoto's when I was pregnant and did not incorporate the dietary changes. In fact, while I had pretty mild morning sickness (it was more that nothing sounded good to eat than that I was actually sick) bread was one of the few things that really appealed to me. I know I have a wheat sensitivity, so who knows if that contributed to my mc.

Life is uncertain and yet I've learned to trust the greater flow that carries us through it all, even the messy parts. So I guess I'd most suggest you do what you can and let go of the rest as much as you can.

take care,
Lisa


----------



## pumpkin

I have Hashimoto's. I'm still TTC my first so I don't have a success story for you. But I wanted to commiserate. I do have great hope because my health is now under control. My Hashimoto's was so bad that I ended up with thyroid cancer at the ripe old age of 27. Now that my thyroid is gone, my antibody count is way down. At 30 I'm healthier than I have been since I was in my teens.

I'll be reading this thread hoping that someone has a success story. I would really like to see them.


----------



## Kharen

Thanks so much for your responses, Lisa and Pumpkin! It's good to know I am not alone.

I am so very sorry about your respective struggles with miscarriage and thyroid cancer. It sounds like you've both emerged from your situations with great perspective, and I am so grateful that you're sharing your experiences with me and other thyroid sufferers.

Since posting a few days ago, I've picked up a copy of Mary Shomon's "Living Well with Hypothyroidism," and I am so thankful this woman has shared her research and experiences. She is the author/facilitator for the http://thyroid.about.com/ site that you suggested, Lisa, (thanks for that! great site!), as well as a site at http://www.thyroid-info.com/. The book was just updated last month and includes up-to-date research findings, as well as her ancedotal advice. What may appeal to us and to other Hashi/hypo sufferers is that she had a successful pregnancy and shares her experience.

I'm also going to order her "Thyroid Guide to Fertility, Pregnancy and Breastfeeding"

Lisa, I did read that a gluten-free diet may help to lower antibodies. I will check that out. I've also learned that selenium may help to reduce antibodies (in addition to its general usefulness for Hashi/hypo conditions).

In addition to an increase in my Synthroid (which I've been doing well on ... although I may investigate a T4/T3 combo of meds), I've just ordered a multivitamin that Shomon suggests because it was specifically designed for people with autoimmune problems. It includes the recommended amount of selenium, as well as other thyroid-specific supportive vitamins/minerals, although some additional supplements are suggested. Here's a link if you're interested:
http://thyroid.about.com/gi/dynamic/...s.htm%23howcan

I'm eating healthfully, exercising, working down to an ideal weight, etc. I'm also charting my cycles (have been for 2 years--that's actually how I realized something was still wacky with my thyroid despite "normal" TSH results). So I hope all this vigilence will give me a good shot later.

Again, thanks so much for sharing your experience. I wish you both the absolute best and healthy, happy baby vibes all around!!
K


----------



## pinkporcupine

Yes - My mother had hashimotos when she had me. I'm 24, healthy (no thyriod probs yet, but I do get tested every year to catch any early onsets) and about to TTC myself. So yes, you can have Hashimotos and be pregnant, and your kids can grow up healthy!

Ansley


----------



## amydidit

I don't have Hashi's, but I am hypothyroid, and I know of several who have Hashi's that are pregnant and doing well, and a few others who've had very successful pregnancies. It can, and does, happen!

The best thing you can do is prepare yourself and learn as much as you can, which it sounds like you're doing.

There's a yahoo group you might want to check out
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group...rt_Groups-USA/
The moderator is a VERY nice woman I know from another board... she has Hashi's and has an amazing amount of knowledge regarding thyroid conditions.


----------



## Kharen

Thanks so much for your replies, Ansley and Amy!

I will check out that thread.

My best to you both!
K


----------



## tash

I am hypo and TTC#2. I was just diagnosed with Hashimotos about 6 months PP. I didn't have a problem conceiving my DD.

Thanks for the book info and the vitamin recomendation.


----------



## paquerette

THat's weird, I thought I replied to this thread but I guess not.

Just a quick note to let you know that I have hashi's and also a very wiggly 2 m.o. on my lap right now.







I'm on Armour, and my thyroid has been behaving itself the last few years. I also had PCOS to beat into submission, which actually turned out to be the hard part.


----------



## G's mommy

A good friend of mine has hashimoto's and she has 2 little boys! Her hormone levels have been fairly well regulated- she is on Synthroid, seems to have found the perfect dose for her and just gets labs checked occasionally. In my opinion, if you can keep your labs within normal limits, you should have as good as luck/chances as anyone without hashi's.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mariposa

I have Hashi's and have had it for 4 years. I got pregnant with DD while not even at optimum TSH levels and did fine. Actually had my TSH go down when pregnant, though it skyrocketed about 6 months postpartum and I was really symptomatic.

Have you tried this forums for thyroid help? http://forums.about.com/ab-thyroid/messages lots of knowledgable people and others with hypo/hashis.

i think the hardest part of having hashis/being hypo is that i am a horrible patient and never take my medications as prescribed. i am seeing a naturopath now and not sure if i believe all he is telling me. he told me i can't be on armour because of the antibodies, but i see others on it. i am on t4/timed release t3 that i have to get at a compounding pharmacy and i have to keep it in the fridge. he also has me taking some awful taking herbal tincture that is supposed to get antibody levels down, though i am not sure that is possible, or if it will even help. oh well. time will tell i guess.

i always laugh about how the one time we had unprotected sex was the time we got pregnant and i totally thought i would have fertility problems because of what my endocrinologist told me, etc. i had a pretty good pregnancy, had PIH in the end, but who knows if that is related to hashi's or not.

good luck to you all!


----------



## Kharen

Thanks so much for continuing to post responses to this inquiry, ladies. I really appreciate all this input!

Jeni: You did actually respond to a similar inquiry that I cross-posted in Health and Healing.







Thanks so much for taking the time to post here, too.

Abby: Thanks for the link to the thyroid message boards! If you get a chance to pick up Mary Shomon's "Living Well with Hypothyroidism" that might help with the Armour question. That book has been a Godsend to me over the past few weeks -- lots of good information. Do you know what is in the herbal tincture that your naturopath is having you take to reduce antibody levels? I've read that selenium has been indicated to do so in once particular study, but that's certainly not an herb. I'd be curious to see what he's recommending.

My best to you all!
K


----------



## paquerette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kharen*
Jeni: You did actually respond to a similar inquiry that I cross-posted in Health and Healing.







Thanks so much for taking the time to post here, too.

:LOL As long as it's not brain fog.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Nurse*
he told me i can't be on armour because of the antibodies,

Yeah, that sounds like baloney. I had my first TSh check in April 01, started levoxyl and then in May had some major neck pain (probably thyroid storm?). Antibodies were tested and found high, he said it would go away as my body got used to the meds. That did, but not much else, and I did a LOT of reading and found out about armour. I pretty much went in in July and said "I wanna get me some of that" and he wrote the script. If antibodies were a contraindication, why would he have done this?

(Of course, he's since flaked out - my mom's way symptomatic and he said he "doesn't like to prescribe armour" so he won't give her any.







: He's still writing my scripts though.)


----------



## Bohemian Mama

Hi there,

I'm new to MDC and have not yet read all the replies, but I wanted to quickly let you know that I have Hashi's and I have been pg 3 times. My understanding is that hypothyroidism can affect fertility, but I have not had any problems getting pg. I have been on Sythnroid for many years, but I'm now looking into Armour and some alternative therapies.

Good luck!

Sara


----------



## LisaG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Nurse*
he told me i can't be on armour because of the antibodies, but i see others on it.

Ok, I usually don't make such blanket statements - but your naturopath is misinformed. I've got Hashimoto's and I'm on something similar to armour (just minus the corn filler because I have a corn sensitivity). The doc I work with has a boatload of Hashimoto patients and they're on armour. Wonder what your naturopath's logic is behind that? I'd be curious to know.

Dr. Brownstein in the Detroit area has seen many of his patients' antibodies levels decrease and some go away in response to the combination of iodine supplement and thyroid medication (non-synthetic). He has written a very interesting book on iodine and discusses the multiple roles iodine plays in our health. He feels that iodized salt is enough to (sometimes) prevent goiters, but is way too low for optimal health (not just thyroid function). He has seen women with fibrocystic breast disease change to normal breast tissue as a result of the iodine supplement.

I had my iodine levels checked (urine test) and they were waaaayy low. I'm curious to have them rechecked in a couple months.

Lisa


----------



## nfpmom

I have hashimoto's hypothyroidism and have been on synthroid for 11 years. I got pregnant first try both times we have conceived. I didn't even give it a thought. The only thing I did do during my pregnancies is go to the endo every so often to get my thyroid levels checked and they did have to be adjusted occasionally- you often need more thyroid supplementation during pregnancy.

take care


----------



## wendysue

I just want to let anyone out there with Hashimoto's know that you can have a healthy preg and baby. I also want to prepare you, because your chance of a miscarriage is far greater than for the average woman and even if you don't miscarry there may be potential complications with your pregnancy. That being said, there is a chance of complication for any woman, so just pay attention to your body and communicate everything to your doctor, even if it seems silly. Be sure you keep all your appointments and be sure you have a doctor that pays special attention to your condition.

Here is my history- it's both happy and sad, but mostly happy because I do have 2 healthy children!!
In 1998 I was diagnosed with Hashi at the age of 27.
In 2001 I had a healthy baby boy (a few weeks early). My pregnancy went very well and the only complication was that Joshua stopped growing at about 35 or 36 weeks, so they just took him at 37. He was and is very healthy. I noticed at 36 weeks that he wasn't moving- that was where my communication to the doctor was key. I had a great doctor who took me seriously. It was then that we recognized that he'd stopped growing. He was IUGR, but healthy.
In 2002 I had a healthy baby girl prematurely at 33 weeks. Like Josh she stopped growing, but at 31 weeks, so she only weighed 3 1/2 pounds. I was induced for this reason, but also due to toxemia (eclampsia). I suspect that this illness was related to my condition, but no doctor will link the two.
Between 2003 and 2004 I've lost 3 pregnancies. Very hard. I won't lie to you. IIt takes a lot out of you physically and emotionally, it hurts enough that I have decided not to try again. I do believe that my Hashimoto's is to blame. All 3 miscarriages where in my first trimester, the first at 12 weeks, the last two were around 8 weeks.
What I hope that any woman with Hashi takes from this is that you can have a baby, but your chances for losing are very high. You need to be strong and take care of yourself. Be sure to leave plenty of time between pregnancies to allow your body to recoop (whether from birth or miscarriage), I didn't do this. Don't give up if you do lose. Some women have multiple loses and then with no explanation have a healthy baby. I don't think anyone knows the answer to this mystery.
If anyone wants to email me please do. I wouldn't mind sharing notes with another women who has Hashimoto's. We can educate one another.
God bless.


----------



## paquerette

wendysue! I'm so sorry for your losses.









Is is possible you have PCOS too? They go together sometimes, and PCOS is notorious for first-trimester m/c's. I think also if your antibodies are high? Not sure where I read that, might've been mentioned on here already.


----------



## wendysue

Not sure I know what PCOS stands for!!! My antibodies have been checked- that if you mean antiphosolipid (sp?) antibodies and they came back within normal range. When I was pregnant I really felt like I was asking my body to do something that it didn't want to do. I felt miserable the entire time and had no energy.
Anyway, I'd like to know more amount PCOS. I'm trying to learn as much about my condition as possible just to maintain my health.
Thanks!


----------



## beatnikluv

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis and Hypothyroidism at the same time, November of 2002. I found on March 27, 2003 that I was pregnant - 4 weeks later I found out it was twins. It can happen, I promise!

PCOS = PolyCystic Ovarian Syndrome BTW


----------



## wendysue

Just read what PCOS is and the reproductive specialist I was seeing a few months back did check my ovaries, they looked good. So, we can count this out!


----------



## wendysue

Twins must be awesome! I'm glad that you've had the success that you've had. You will give hope to anyone with Hashimoto's who reads your post!!
In my case I feel that I was successful too, even though I lost 3, I was blessed with 2. I know several couples who can't even conceive (for reasons other than thyroid disease). My biggest frustration is in not having control of my body. I feel like it does what it wants and I have to go along for the ride! Such is life!!


----------

